# mkv gti transmission problems?



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*clutch slippage*

today i decided to get into it a little bit so i floored it from 4th and at about 4000rpms it dropped down about 500rpms then picked back up, i tried the same thing over and it did it again. 
HELP


_Modified by ryangti at 1:03 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: mkv gti transmission problems? (ryangti)*

uhhhhhhh 6-speed MT??? or DSG???


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mkv gti transmission problems? (rippie74)*

6 speeed manual. im almost positive its my clutch slipping but im not familiar with what that is like so idk.


----------



## SPEC-01 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: mkv gti transmission problems? (ryangti)*

There generally isn't a sound inherently associated with a clutch that slips. Secondarily, when slip occurs the RPM will generally jump rather than fall off. I want to make sure I understood what you meant in your post: did the RPM increase without forward motion...or did RPM fall and then come back up? Please clarify and I will be happy to assist you further. Thanks!


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mkv gti transmission problems? (SPEC-01)*

im pretty sure its the clutch slipping but you tell me, i have a video of it doing it last night in 5th gear when i floor it. it does it in 3rd and 4th too. 

heres the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_JqykNJ_ao


----------



## SPEC-01 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: mkv gti transmission problems? (ryangti)*

That was in fact clutch slip! You need a new one my friend. We offer a number of options for the Mk5 ranging from kits that fit a stock DM flywheel to kits that utilize a lighter steel or aluminum flywheel and that get rid of the stock SAC-style pressure-plate. Please let me know what kind of torque you are making and I will be happy to assist you further. Thanks!


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

slippy clutch! but could it also be a pressure plate or any other associated part failure?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_slippy clutch! but could it also be a pressure plate or any other associated part failure?

*DUDE*.. That is *EXACTLY* what my car does. I hit a *BIG* Pothole, popped my tire







& now my car does this!!!!! _Warranty work?_ 
I mean we both (me & the OP) have 2008 MKV's. I have low miles on my car too, wtf?


_Modified by rippie74 at 12:23 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## nick2.0Tgti (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
*DUDE*.. That is *EXACTLY* what my car does. I hit a *BIG* Pothole, popped my tire







& now my car does this!!!!! _Warranty work?_ 
I mean we both (me & the OP) have 2008 MKV's. I have low miles on my car too, wtf?

_Modified by rippie74 at 12:23 PM 2-5-2009_


judging from all the super sweet cool mods in your signature - your assed out. you gotta pay to play. save $1300 for a new clutch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (nick2.0Tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick2.0Tgti* »_

judging from all the super sweet cool mods in your signature - your assed out. you gotta pay to play. save $1300 for a new clutch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

$1300? 
hmmmm... I think I can get it done for less than that.


----------



## JDM2DTM (May 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This isn't a Honda, it's not going to be cheap.


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mkv gti transmission problems? (SPEC-01)*

yea i pretty much figured that, how much is a decent clutch gonna run me?


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*

yea your in the same boat as i am. i need a new clutch and it sounds like you do too. stop racing your car on the weekends like i do thats why i need a clutch.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: mkv gti transmission problems? (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_yea i pretty much figured that, how much is a decent clutch gonna run me?
 
my buddy just told me Stage 3 south bend is $1300.00 ugh


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_yea your in the same boat as i am. i need a new clutch and it sounds like you do too. stop racing your car on the weekends like i do thats why i need a clutch.









Dude in all honesty I've made about 6 quarter mile runs with this car @ Englishtown NJ. All on my factory 18" huffs, not slipping the clutch & spinning the wheels. I have 14000 miles on my car & this crap started @ about 9000 miles.


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mkv gti transmission problems? (rippie74)*

yea well dont forget to add installation in there too







i was going to get a bigger turbo anyway so im not worried about it. i just dont understand why its slipping only at about 10.000 miles on it. i do drive it hard though....very hard.idk.


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*

damn thats about where im at, im on the brink of about 10,000 and its been doing it lately, if its the clutch then im not worried about it but if its not then im gonna be mad. does yours slip? or do something else? mine just slips at 4000 rpms or a little bit more in 4th 5th and 6th gear, i was told that thats when a clutch shows signs of slipping, then it gets worse.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_does yours slip? or do something else? mine just slips at 4000 rpms or a little bit more in 4th 5th and 6th gear, i was told that thats when a clutch shows signs of slipping, then it gets worse.

YUP, I get the same thing... I originally thought it was _fuel cut _because of the _"bog"_ it makes when it slides up the tachometer. I have a fellow MKV GTI owner who's a mechanic who is gonna do the new clutch install for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (ryangti)*

Holy Moly a new clutch needed at 10k miles? Do you use the ebrake when starting on inclines? Do you dump the clutch a lot? Do you let other people drive your car? Can't figure out why this would go out so early.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_Holy Moly a new clutch needed at 10k miles? Do you use the ebrake when starting on inclines? Do you dump the clutch a lot? Do you let other people drive your car? Can't figure out why this would go out so early.

None of the above bro...^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I've been driving stick for 18 years. 
I had a MKIV GTI with only REVO Stage 1 & Neuspeed intake & _I beat the piss outta that car_ for *25,000+ miles *while I had those 2 mods & it was totally fine...


----------



## SPEC-01 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (ryangti)*

We offer two primary options for the Mk5 GTI. The first is for use with the stock flywheel and can be found on our site under part number SV50. The Second is our kit built to work with our aftermarket flywheel and designed without the stock SAC-cover, this unit can be found under part number SV87-2. You can find the complete listing on our website by choosing the "SPEC Your Car" menu on the top left side of the home page. Take a look and let me know if you have any further questions. Thanks!


----------



## MP413Racer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_Holy Moly a new clutch needed at 10k miles? Do you use the ebrake when starting on inclines? Do you dump the clutch a lot? Do you let other people drive your car? Can't figure out why this would go out so early.


not a totally uncommon thing on the 6spd mkv's from what i've seen...for some reason there have been clutches that go out early and dealers sometimes don't want to cover it...one of the main reasons i picked the dsg over the 6spd was because the 6spd i test drove had a really awful clutch feel (felt really "gritty" and you could feel it through the clutch pedal, not to mention the point at which the clutch "grabbed" felt inconsistent)...i guess that particular "new" car had clutch issues already


----------



## SPEC-01 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (MP413Racer)*

MP, you are right about there being a number of issues with stock units on the Mk5. In the first 6 months of these cars being available I saw lots os stock plates that had broken into pieces. A lot of the less than perfect clutch feel associated with the Mk5 is related to the SAC style pressure-plate. SAC means Self-Adjusting-Cover, and refers to the mechanism within the plate that affects the diaphragm height relative to disc wear. This effectively keeps the engagement point in the middle of pedal travel despite wear. 
Many of you may remember the extremely high engagement associated with older VW/Audi applications as mileage increased. This was normal, yet unacceptable to VW/Audi. As a disc wears the diaphragm height would normally increase which provides an evidence of clutch life. Now days, some folks with Mk5's have actually noticed no issues with engagement feel, or changes in the engagement point, but have found that their clutches are worn out. 
At any rate, getting away from the SAC cover design is the best thing to do. Non-SAC covers provide increased clamp load, better evidence of wear as it normally occurs, and and generally better life expectancy. I hope this info helps. Let me know if you have any further questions. Thanks!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

Just ordered my South Bend - Stage 3 Clutch Kit.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: mkv gti transmission problems? (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_yea well dont forget to add installation in there too







i was going to get a bigger turbo anyway so im not worried about it. i just dont understand why its slipping only at about 10.000 miles on it. i do drive it hard though....very hard.idk.









you only got 10K? take it to the dealer; I believe clutch is covered until 12K under warranty.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: mkv gti transmission problems? (b0mb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_
you only got 10K? take it to the dealer; I believe clutch is covered until 12K under warranty.

The stock clutch is pretty weak. I'm Stage II+ & it started slipping @ around 9K miles. With that said I'd rather not play around with the dealership to try & get _another_ stock clutch under warranty, which I'll probably end up blowing up in another 10K miles. So I called _South Bend_ & they put one in the mail for me today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rippie74 at 3:52 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

I have a different one but I am gonna ask the question here. 
My clutch pedal is getting stuck on the floor sometimes. What is this an indication of? I've gone through a clutch on my DSM but I've never had a pedal that gets stuck on the floor. 
Also, what confuses me even more is that it grabs and doesn't slip.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (abarlow)*

it gets stuck on the floor? hmm when I had that problem on my old bmw I had a blown slave cylinder.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

Myself along with the OP had the EXACT SAME ISSUE, (see his video link in the beginning of this post) it is the stock clutch slipping... 
So to remedy the situation I went & had a South Bend Stage 3 clutch kit installed








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4250014


----------



## c1rcausa (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (rippie74)*

My gti does the same thing but only in the colder weather, once the weather warms up it will grip fine, but anything below 20 degrees it will slip in higher gears.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (c1rcausa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c1rcausa* »_My gti does the same thing but only in the colder weather, once the weather warms up it will grip fine, but anything below 20 degrees it will slip in higher gears. 

Sorry to say this, but your clutch is on its way out.








It should hold in any weather. My new SB clutch grabs like a beast. I haven't gone WOT yet, have to wait another week or 2. The overall feel/pedal action is just better in every way. It's almost like your driving a different car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## c1rcausa (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (rippie74)*

,
_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Sorry to say this, but your clutch is on its way out.








It should hold in any weather. My new SB clutch grabs like a beast. I haven't gone WOT yet, have to wait another week or 2. The overall feel/pedal action is just better in every way. It's almost like your driving a different car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know what a clutch should and should not do, but this has been going on for two years now, and I know another buddys gti that does the same thing.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (c1rcausa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c1rcausa* »_,
I know what a clutch should and should not do, but this has been going on for two years now, and I know another buddys gti that does the same thing. 

Yea man... I know, it sucks. I hated it. It got to the point where just about everytime I went to get into the boost it would slip.


----------



## Butterz518 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*

Wow sounds like some people are just driving there cars way too hard to be blowing them out at 10k. Ive got 16k and im not getting any slippage..I dont understand how else it could be going out so early. Suppose to last a good while before they go out.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Butterz518)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Butterz518* »_Wow sounds like some people are just driving there cars way too hard to be blowing them out at 10k. Ive got 16k and im not getting any slippage..I dont understand how else it could be going out so early. Suppose to last a good while before they go out.

What are your mods?


----------



## Butterz518 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*

revo stg 2+/ Custom 3in dp and race cat. Nuespeed intake. Ecs done bone. new south gauge pod/ bsh pcv fix.

Im not dumpin the clutch everywhere or bangin gears or else it would be slippin to. I take care of it but at the same time have fun with it. Not saying u cant drive, just going by what u guys posted.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Butterz518)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Butterz518* »_revo stg 2+/ Custom 3in dp and race cat. Nuespeed intake. Ecs done bone. new south gauge pod/ bsh pcv fix.

Im not dumpin the clutch everywhere or bangin gears or else it would be slippin to. I take care of it but at the same time have fun with it. Not saying u cant drive, just going by what u guys posted.

We're at track running drag radials... which could = stock clutch toasted. I've made about 10 passes total, with this car. I dont bang gears. I am mostly on the highway when i get on it, 4th, 5th & 6th gears. The stock clutch is weak feeling compaired to the SB.


----------



## Butterz518 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
We're at track running drag radials... which could = stock clutch toasted. I've made about 10 passes total, with this car. I dont bang gears. I am mostly on the highway when i get on it, 4th, 5th & 6th gears. The stock clutch is weak feeling compaired to the SB.

Being at the track and runnin is ur answer. guessin ur lauching it too?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Butterz518)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Butterz518* »_
Being at the track and runnin is ur answer. guessin ur lauching it too?

launching... not that hard, just like 2000rpm.


----------



## Butterz518 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*

lol still enough to beat on the clutch enough to make it wear away faster. Lauching or just beating on it in general will kill it. Stock clutches on these cars are strong but not Stg 3 strong. Just saying..


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Butterz518)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Butterz518* »_lol still enough to beat on the clutch enough to make it wear away faster. Lauching or just beating on it in general will kill it. Stock clutches on these cars are strong but not Stg 3 strong. Just saying..

When I had my MKIV GTI (1.8T) REVO Stage I. I beat that car to death, & everything was cool, no problems at all. I know I'm making more power now that I have the 2.0T, but still this (stock) clutch is WEAK.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (Butterz518)*

stock clutch is strong as hell. I put probably 25 passes down the strip last season all on stg2+ setup, about 3 hours of hell on the dyno and 45k miles and its still not slipping. I believe the flywheel is toasted now. Chattering on cold starts when @idle and I let the clutch out in neutral the I get more cabin vibration and chattering sound. push in the clutch it goes away along with some times jerky shifting. Either way my SB is en-route


----------



## PyRo H4cKeR (Mar 19, 2008)

hmm... not making me feel too good about my 08 mt


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (PyRo H4cKeR)*

I don't know how I missed this thread... ended up posting about the same exact problem in another thread.
I'm really hoping it's just a cold temperature thing, I've got almost 17K miles on the car and I never launched it or drag with it. I don't ride the clutch, but I will use higher gears in high load situations. I normally cruise on the highway in 6th around 2300-2400 RPM and will go wot to pass a slower car from time to time. But I don't abuse it at all. I might just be in the peak torque range too long










_Modified by T13R at 8:32 PM 2-19-2009_


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (PyRo H4cKeR)*

haha, well how many miles do you have on it?


----------



## Crossfire636 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: (ryangti)*

I'm scarred now lol. I have about 12k on with APR stage 2 (no more 6th gear pulls around grandma for me)


----------



## charisk123 (Feb 27, 2016)

*Maybe clutch slipping*

I am stage 1+ (downpipe de-cat). i have 33k kms and my car at 5th and mainly 6th gear when at full throttle from low rpms (around 3000rpms) goes up around 4000k then drops 3900k rpms drops 50-150rpms (logged by vagcom) and then jump back up to normal. Speed increase normal with rpms. I though that clutch slipping will rev up quick without getting speed.


----------

